# Header studs or bolts



## KRE600hp (Jul 7, 2021)

Installing dougs long tube headers on my 65 ,does anyone know if studs will work instead of bolts.Can you pull header off far enough to replace gasket.


----------



## pontrc (Mar 18, 2020)

Installing 2 studs on the outboard ports is a good idea, especially if you have to replace the gasket and it makes it easier to install the other bolts


----------



## KRE600hp (Jul 7, 2021)

pontrc said:


> Installing 2 studs on the outboard ports is a good idea, especially if you have to replace the gasket and it makes it easier to install the other bolts


Ok,good idea thanks for the input


----------



## Mine'sa66 (Oct 30, 2019)

I've always found header studs to be a good idea, but a horrible failure in practice. Particularly on a Pontiac or other engines where the access is poor.
It's hard enough to feed the header up there without anything in the way. Trying to get it up there with a bunch of studs (that may or may not point exactly at the holes they need to go into) is a nightmare.
As far as changing the gasket w/o removal....typically header gaskets have slotted holes on the outboard 2 bolts so you can remove the middle ones, loosen the outer ones and slide the gasket out.
On Pontiacs though...all thumb rules of headers go out the window


----------

